# Harlequin Flemish Giant Rabbits



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I was on Youtube watching videos of other peoples rabbitries to get ideas for mine (gotta love crappy rainy days). There is a flemish breeder in CA that has harlequin Flemish's. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED AT LEAST 1!!!!! The bun I saw was absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! 

http://www.doublelranch.com

What do you think the chances of finding harlequin rabbits at the Flemish convention would be? I'm thinking slim to none since it's not an approved color. Does anyone know of anyone who has harlequin flemish's? 

Anyone moving from CA to PA anytime soon? lol


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe you could get several people in your area to share a rabbit shipment from Cali? That would greatly reduce your cost of bringing in rabbits.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

That Double L Ranch website is a spam site.

Are you sure you posted the right link?

Have a good day!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.doublelrabbitranch.com/images/Cash100_0622.jpg

I hope they don't mind me posting a link to this pic, this rabbit is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!

They only have 1 white male that's got the harlequin in it's genes.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

those look like my rabbits! Only I'm not sure what breed I have


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a LOTTA rabbit, no matter what color he is, lol.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

doublelranch is a spam site.

The proper web link for Double L Rabbit Ranch is
http://www.doublelrabbitranch.com/

Thank you laughaha for posting that picture link.

Their harlequin colored Flemish are awesome!

Hi DM, your rabbits are harlequin colored. They could be from a Harlequin breed herd.

Harlequins are a very old rabbit breed that are selected for their coloring. Not so much for body type.

You can see some on the website of the American Harlequin Rabbit Club
http://www.americanharlequinrabbitclub.com/Varieties.html

We have raised some Harlequins in the past and enjoyed the challenge of developing the colors to the pattern designated by the Standard.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

My pleasure rabbitgeek!

Does anyone know of anyone who has flemish's with the harlequin gene on the east coast?


----------

